# availability of M16 gun in pakistan



## M Y U Khan

i want to know about M16 weather it is available in pakistan market with its original calibor (5.56), and also the PRICE ?


----------



## Kompromat

@RescueRanger @Bezerk


----------



## RescueRanger

M Y U Khan said:


> i want to know about M16 weather it is available in pakistan market with its original calibor (5.56), and also the PRICE ?



5.56 is prohibited bore, unless you have a PB licence (quota is full) no point even trying to buy one as the penalty is pretty harsh. But just for discussion sake, if you do hold a PB licence a M4a1 will cost you about 300,000 (Armalite) with a few shiny accessories. M16 A2 will cost about 150,000/200,000 depending on quality etc etc... Also be careful when dealing with vendors if you are new to buying weapons, you can get stung pretty badly. So when going shopping, take a local with you who knows the inns and outs.

The sensible choice if you are buying for self defense is the "shorty" Benelli_M3 which can set you back 100k or a Zigana 9mm which will cost 25,000 and gives you most bang for your buck. If you are buying for practical Rifle shooting, you can pick up a .222 Armalite copy for 120,000 from Majid & Sons or any half decent dealer in Kai/Lhr/Rwp or Pesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

First of all, it's a rifle  Secondly, I, myself have a question. Don't you guys produce M16s in Pakistan? 


RescueRanger said:


> The sensible choice if you are buying for self defense is the "shorty" Benelli_M3 which can set you back 100k or a Zigana 9mm which will cost 25,000 and gives you most bang for your buck. If you are buying for practical Rifle shooting, you can pick up a .222 Armalite copy for 120,000 from Majid & Sons or any half decent dealer in Kai/Lhr/Rwp or Pesh.


Third, is zigana popular in Pakistan?


----------



## RescueRanger

LegionnairE said:


> First of all, it's a rifle  Secondly, I, myself have a question. Don't you guys produce M16s in Pakistan?
> 
> Third, is zigana popular in Pakistan?



Yes very much so. Affordable, and reliable. Very popular in the Pakistan Army and Private Security Companies.


----------



## Jango

RescueRanger said:


> Yes very much so. Affordable, and reliable. Very popular in the Pakistan Army and Private Security Companies.



I second you. A friend of mine keeps a Zigana as a secondary weapon while fighting the baddies.


----------



## Nishan_101

M Y U Khan said:


> i want to know about M16 weather it is available in pakistan market with its original calibor (5.56), and also the PRICE ?



Do let me know if you want used cars online. ozairakhtar1@gmail.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

RescueRanger said:


> 5.56 is prohibited bore, unless you have a PB licence (quota is full) no point even trying to buy one as the penalty is pretty harsh. But just for discussion sake, if you do hold a PB licence a M4a1 will cost you about 300,000 (Armalite) with a few shiny accessories. M16 A2 will cost about 150,000/200,000 depending on quality etc etc... Also be careful when dealing with vendors if you are new to buying weapons, you can get stung pretty badly. So when going shopping, take a local with you who knows the inns and outs.
> 
> The sensible choice if you are buying for self defense is the "shorty" Benelli_M3 which can set you back 100k or a Zigana 9mm which will cost 25,000 and gives you most bang for your buck. If you are buying for practical Rifle shooting, you can pick up a *.222 Armalite copy* for 120,000 from Majid & Sons or any half decent dealer in Kai/Lhr/Rwp or Pesh.



Sir which gun are you talking about?


----------



## MilSpec

@RescueRanger quick question, do you guys use .300 AAC balckout .243 win (are they NPB's)?


----------



## LegionnairE

Very interesting  How about Sars&#305;lmaz ST10? it's a fine 9mm too.


----------



## RescueRanger

@truthseeker2010 the CQm4 is a Chinese clone of the M4A1 and is available from the local market in .223 semi auto, price is 120,000 to 150,000.
@sandy_3126 yes 7.62 is PB in Punjab, in Sindh, Baluchistan and AK you can keep 7.62 on a bolt action as a Non Prohibited Bore. In Islamabad (All Pakistan MOI licence) the maximum are:
.22 on non auto rifle (NPB)
12/15/16 Gauge Shotgun ( non auto only) NPB
.222 / .223 bolt action is allowed, semi auto or auto is prohibited.


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> 5.56 is prohibited bore, unless you have a PB licence (quota is full) no point even trying to buy one as the penalty is pretty harsh. But just for discussion sake, if you do hold a PB licence a M4a1 will cost you about 300,000 (Armalite) with a few shiny accessories. M16 A2 will cost about 150,000/200,000 depending on quality etc etc... Also be careful when dealing with vendors if you are new to buying weapons, you can get stung pretty badly. So when going shopping, take a local with you who knows the inns and outs.
> 
> The sensible choice if you are buying for self defense is the "shorty" Benelli_M3 which can set you back 100k or a Zigana 9mm which will cost 25,000 and gives you most bang for your buck. If you are buying for practical Rifle shooting, you can pick up a .222 Armalite copy for 120,000 from Majid & Sons or any half decent dealer in Kai/Lhr/Rwp or Pesh.



So sorry to disagree with you @RescueRanger , but sir Ziagana indeed is a very reliable pistol but its price is 70 - 80k depending on location, zigana in 25k is a local copy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

RescueRanger said:


> @truthseeker2010 the CQm4 is a Chinese clone of the M4A1 and is available from the local market in .223 semi auto, price is 120,000 to 150,000.
> @sandy_3126 yes 7.62 is PB in Punjab, in Sindh, Baluchistan and AK you can keep 7.62 on a bolt action as a Non Prohibited Bore. In Islamabad (All Pakistan MOI licence) the maximum are:
> .22 on non auto rifle (NPB)
> 12/15/16 Gauge Shotgun ( non auto only) NPB
> .222 / .223 bolt action is allowed, semi auto or auto is prohibited.



All 7.62's are prohibited or just the 7.62 x39, 7.62 x51 nato and 7.62 x 54R, because .300 aac is 7.62 x 35mm cartridge...


----------



## Amaa'n

LegionnairE said:


> Very interesting  How about Sars&#305;lmaz ST10? it's a fine 9mm too.



No doubt ST 10 is a good pistol and in use by turkish police but its a clone of HK Usp, second thing is its price is too high, in this price you can have much better abd battle proven cz75b , tauras pt 92 , canik piranha a best clone of cz75, carcal f striker fire, baikal viking mp446


----------



## Amaa'n

sandy_3126 said:


> All 7.62's are prohibited or just the 7.62 x39, 7.62 x51 nato and 7.62 x 54R, because .300 aac is 7.62 x 35mm cartridge...



In punjab other than 7mm and 8mm bolt action rifles, all other calibers are PB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> So sorry to disagree with you @RescueRanger , but sir Ziagana indeed is a very reliable pistol but its price is 70 - 80k depending on location, zigana in 25k is a local copy


Ty for the update...


----------



## Imran Khan

M Y U Khan said:


> i want to know about M16 weather it is available in pakistan market with its original calibor (5.56), and also the PRICE ?



yes and its cost 6-7 lakh rupees few months before


----------



## RescueRanger

sandy_3126 said:


> All 7.62's are prohibited or just the 7.62 x39, 7.62 x51 nato and 7.62 x 54R, because .300 aac is 7.62 x 35mm cartridge...



7.62 is prohibited any caliber over 303/7.62, .38 etc are all prohibited bores. And interpreting the arms ordinance in Pakistan is like rocket science as it is very vague.



Imran Khan said:


> yes and its cost 6-7 lakh rupees few months before



6 Lakh? Yara ye kidey hain? Tactical Arms?


----------



## Imran Khan

RescueRanger said:


> 6 Lakh? Yara ye kidey hain? Tactical Arms?


sir jee sorry it was not m-4



fatman17 said:


> AR-15 with auto option costs Rs, 7 lacs in karachi market.
> 
> my locker contains
> 
> Winchester .22 lever-action (15 rounds)
> Baretta 9mm (8 rounds)
> Tokarev TT (9 rounds) - chinese version.
> 
> i will try to post pics as soon as i take them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LegionnairE

balixd said:


> No doubt ST 10 is a good pistol and in use by turkish police but its a clone of HK Usp, second thing is its price is too high, in this price you can have much better abd battle proven cz75b , tauras pt 92 , canik piranha a best clone of cz75, carcal f striker fire, baikal viking mp446


Sure ST 10 shares most of H&K USP's design features but it's all forged steel which makes it more durable. I don't expect it to be cheap but it's more of a pro pistol so i thought it should be more suitable for paramilitary users.

Anyway, I'm glad Tisa&#351; have given you guys a good option.


----------



## Amaa'n

LegionnairE said:


> Sure ST 10 shares most of H&K USP's design features but it's all forged steel which makes it more durable. I don't expect it to be cheap but it's more of a pro pistol so i thought it should be more suitable for paramilitary users.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad Tisa&#351; have given you guys a good option.



The here is 70k ,which is a lot especially for a turkish clone when you have cz75b , pt92 in same range,

I personally love turkish weapons, i have held and fired canik piranha f, its build solid and dead accurate, and eats any kind if bullets, though its price has been hyped due to dealer monoply


----------



## LegionnairE

balixd said:


> The here is 70k ,


 Are we talking about dollars? You do realize, you can buy a little apartment with that kind of money right?

And i thought gun prices were high in Turkey :/


----------



## Amaa'n

LegionnairE said:


> Are we talking about dollars? You do realize, you can buy a little apartment with that kind of money right?
> 
> And i thought gun prices were high in Turkey :/



No no 70k pak rupees = 700$ usd,


----------



## thisisme

balixd said:


> No no 70k pak rupees = 700$ usd,



How much is that in pounds


----------



## Hyperion

Imran Khan said:


> yes and its cost 6-7 lakh rupees few months before


Nahin yara, kia baat karr rahay ho! 

I think 1.5 - 2 lakh!


----------



## Hyperion

@RescueRanger, mate, what do you think of Makarov? I have had one for a long time and am very used to it. Do you recommend an upgrade, if so which pistol? Need something of equivalent accuracy and of greater 'bang'!


----------



## LegionnairE

balixd said:


> No no 70k pak rupees = 700$ usd,


I was about to have an heart attack  But 700$ for a pistol in ST10's quality is not much..

in Turkey it starts from 2800 Turkish liras which makes 1596 $ by today's exchange rate. Pistols are very expensive in Turkey, shotguns are much cheaper.


Hyperion said:


> Need something of equivalent accuracy and of greater 'bang'!


Buy any .45 with a double-stack magazine  biggest "bang" you can get  Accuracy is a matter of barrel quality and length, so unless you get a compact or sub-compact model you should be fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

thisisme said:


> How much is that in pounds



Around 450pounds but its not a good choicd unless you want a hk usp clone


----------



## SQ8

Back in 2004.. when the US invasion of Afghanistan was still fresh.. you could buy M16's from Peshawar for 8000rs a pop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Oscar said:


> Back in 2004.. when the US invasion of Afghanistan was still fresh.. you could buy M16's from Peshawar for 8000rs a pop.



You can still get that, but it will be darra made chambered for 12g shotgun


----------



## Amaa'n

Hyperion said:


> @RescueRanger, mate, what do you think of Makarov? I have had one for a long time and am very used to it. Do you recommend an upgrade, if so which pistol? Need something of equivalent accuracy and of greater 'bang'!



Never used it but read great reviews by its users, may i suggest taurus pt145 ......its aa but choosy with bullets, so feed ut standard ammo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

i think we have enough weapons in circulation -- too many of them unaccounted for thanks to our brilliant interior ministry

do you really need an M16 for self protection? You'll have a tough time selling that idea to me at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

balixd said:


> You can still get that, but it will be darra made chambered for 12g shotgun



Then its not the real deal..
I bought my colt M4 then for around 24k..It came in its nice box and manuals and everything.

You cant steal it for that anymore..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Nice deal! 

Btw, what's the current price? 



Oscar said:


> Then its not the real deal..
> I bought my colt M4 then for around 24k..It came in its nice box and manuals and everything.
> 
> You cant steal it for that anymore..


----------



## MilSpec

RescueRanger said:


> 7.62 is prohibited any caliber over 303/7.62, .38 etc are all prohibited bores. And interpreting the arms ordinance in Pakistan is like rocket science as it is very vague.



Sir, the prohibited bore term in India as of I can remember refers to any ammunition that is used by the security establishment. 
Is it the same in pakistan??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

sandy_3126 said:


> Sir, the prohibited bore term in India as of I can remember refers to any ammunition that is used by the security establishment.
> Is it the same in pakistan??



5.56mm+ for Assault rifles
.30mm+ for handguns

Is that correct @RescueRanger ?



Hyperion said:


> Nice deal!
> 
> Btw, what's the current price?





Oscar said:


> Then its not the real deal..
> I bought my colt M4 then for around 24k..It came in its nice box and manuals and everything.
> 
> You cant steal it for that anymore..



How about we kidnap @Oscar and take it for free

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

Abb kee na tumm nay kaam kee baat! 

It costs only as much as it would cost to abduct @Oscar! 




Aeronaut said:


> How about we kidnap @Oscar and take it for free

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Hyperion said:


> Abb kee na tumm nay kaam kee baat!
> 
> It costs only as much as it would cost to abduct @Oscar!



He was looking for a Tavor too, let him buy that & then we will take both.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Hyperion said:


> Abb kee na tumm nay kaam kee baat!
> 
> It costs only as much as it would cost to abduct @Oscar!





Aeronaut said:


> He was looking for a Tavor too, let him buy that & then we will take both.




Good luck getting a visa in three days (yes folks.. thats how long it took the UKBA to issue me a visa even though I was late as hell for the course.. nobody believes me).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

I have a valid business visa till expiry of my passport. Don't know why UK is so nice to me, as well! 



Oscar said:


> Good luck getting a visa in three days (yes folks.. thats how long it took the UKBA to issue me a visa even though I was late as hell for the course.. nobody believes me).


 @Oscar, coming for you. Where are those guns? One for me, one for @Aeronaut!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Oscar said:


> Then its not the real deal..
> I bought my colt M4 then for around 24k..It came in its nice box and manuals and everything.
> 
> You cant steal it for that anymore..



if that is the case then haye saad afsous, why was i still a kid in those days 

I have 5 years visit visa for UK, can I join you guys? i just want to fire few bullets from that M4....please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alimukhtar

Kalashankov is more better than M16
you can use 44 Bore with slight amdt to make it use as Kalashankov 
M16 for me is jux a show off


----------



## mehranbiz

RescueRanger said:


> @truthseeker2010 the CQm4 is a Chinese clone of the M4A1 and is available from the local market in .223 semi auto, price is 120,000 to 150,000.
> @sandy_3126 yes 7.62 is PB in Punjab, in Sindh, Baluchistan and AK you can keep 7.62 on a bolt action as a Non Prohibited Bore. In Islamabad (All Pakistan MOI licence) the maximum are:
> .22 on non auto rifle (NPB)
> 12/15/16 Gauge Shotgun ( non auto only) NPB
> .222 / .223 bolt action is allowed, semi auto or auto is prohibited.




CQM4 Where it will available
Which gun do you suggest on PB license as cheap ammo


----------



## RescueRanger

mehranbiz said:


> CQM4 Where it will available
> Which gun do you suggest on PB license as cheap ammo



Sorry was away from keyboard for several months. You can pick one up from any decent gun dealer in Karachi. If you come down to pindi Elahi Buksh have one, you can visit them on Hati Chowk, Rawalpindi.


----------



## Amaa'n

mehranbiz said:


> CQM4 Where it will available
> Which gun do you suggest on PB license as cheap ammo



it totally depends on what you like, .223 / 5.56 nato can be bought at 60 / bullet and the gun costs 250k (2.5lac +) in case of AK47 the bullet costs between 80-100 but gun - original russian/ bulgarian goes for 150-170k ( uncle bought one last month for 175k


----------



## Neptune

M Y U Khan said:


> i want to know about M16 weather it is available in pakistan market with its original calibor (5.56), and also the PRICE ?



I don't think that you can buy M-16. Just a little correction.You can buy* Civilan Variants of AR-15*. 

Noway for M-16; I think only the ARMY/Police can use it.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

LegionnairE said:


> First of all, it's a rifle  Secondly, I, myself have a question. Don't you guys produce M16s in Pakistan?



Only Clones...



RescueRanger said:


> Legally registered guns from Darra Arms Factory, on display at IDEAS 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the Pakistani M92 and AR14 Clones.


----------



## RescueRanger

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Only Clones...


None made under license sir. Copies!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RescueRanger said:


> None made under license sir. Copies!



Sir like you im sure the "karegars" or gunsmiths on Dara dont actually care abt licenses..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sturmgewehr99

RescueRanger said:


> 5.56 is prohibited bore, unless you have a PB licence (quota is full) no point even trying to buy one as the penalty is pretty harsh. But just for discussion sake, if you do hold a PB licence a M4a1 will cost you about 300,000 (Armalite) with a few shiny accessories. M16 A2 will cost about 150,000/200,000 depending on quality etc etc... Also be careful when dealing with vendors if you are new to buying weapons, you can get stung pretty badly. So when going shopping, take a local with you who knows the inns and outs.
> 
> The sensible choice if you are buying for self defense is the "shorty" Benelli_M3 which can set you back 100k or a Zigana 9mm which will cost 25,000 and gives you most bang for your buck. If you are buying for practical Rifle shooting, you can pick up a .222 Armalite copy for 120,000 from Majid & Sons or any half decent dealer in Kai/Lhr/Rwp or Pesh.



Ziganas aren't available anymore due to National Arms bungle those that are available are going for any where between 45 to 70k.....everything Turk is impounded or held in storage its the same with those awesome Canik CZ 75 clones. An M16 A2 does not deserve more then 125k in any condition...I know a buddy just sold one less then 1000 rounds out of his for that very amount. And Majeed and Sons Lahore is the worst place to go to purchase anything let alone guns.


----------



## RescueRanger

sturmgewehr99 said:


> Ziganas aren't available anymore due to National Arms bungle those that are available are going for any where between 45 to 70k.....everything Turk is impounded or held in storage its the same with those awesome Canik CZ 75 clones. An M16 A2 does not deserve more then 125k in any condition...I know a buddy just sold one less then 1000 rounds out of his for that very amount. And Majeed and Sons Lahore is the worst place to go to purchase anything let alone guns.




I can sort you out with a z if you want. PM me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sturmgewehr99

RescueRanger said:


> @sandy_3126 yes 7.62 is PB in Punjab, in Sindh, Baluchistan and AK you can keep 7.62 on a bolt action as a Non Prohibited Bore. In Islamabad (All Pakistan MOI licence) the maximum are:
> .22 on non auto rifle (NPB)
> 12/15/16 Gauge Shotgun ( non auto only) NPB
> .222 / .223 bolt action is allowed, semi auto or auto is prohibited.



.222 and .223 are not NPB any more even in semi auto configuration.....they have been slotted up to the PB permits.....



RescueRanger said:


> I can sort you out with a z if you want. PM me.



I don't have a vacant license at this time and I don't think it ill be genuine.....of course if you are a dealer of a different sort hahaha then it might another story all together....thanks for the offer by the way...oh and I am too junior for the PM facility.


----------



## RescueRanger

sturmgewehr99 said:


> .222 and .223 are not NPB any more even in semi auto configuration.....they have been slotted up to the PB permits.....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a vacant license at this time and I don't think it ill be genuine.....of course if you are a dealer of a different sort hahaha then it might another story all together.



Please source?


----------



## sturmgewehr99

balixd said:


> Never used it but read great reviews by its users, may i suggest taurus pt145 ......its aa but choosy with bullets, so feed ut standard ammo



Taurus is the choosiest SOB with the best finish.....I find their revolvers to be better deals....if one does have 100k then one should buy a CZ rather then a Taurus.



RescueRanger said:


> Please source?



Pakguns......The colonel.....The owner.....The seniors.....and a whole bunch of arms dealers....including the guy who sits at Majeed and Sons....did I mention the clerks at the MOI....by the way I wanted a German one....couldnt get an extra 100k for PB permit so I backed off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sturmgewehr99

any news on price of original Ak74 "U" though @RescueRanger


----------



## Amaa'n

he is right sir, a new circular by MOI was issued in Feb 2012 making .222 , .223, 303, 7mm, 8mm as NPB with conditio that it is Semi Auto only and has magzine capacity of 22 bullets and not 30


RescueRanger said:


> Please source?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.harris

@Styleage sir ur views


----------



## Styleage

Have seen M16 with few people but its illegall.


----------



## RescueRanger

sturmgewehr99 said:


> any news on price of original Ak74 "U" though @RescueRanger



I can put in touch with someone who knows. Pm me and I will give you his cell


----------



## sturmgewehr99

Styleage said:


> Have seen M16 with few people but its illegall.



Not if you have a PB permit from MOI....although diplay and open carry which is always the case with an assault rifle has now become illegal indefinitely.



RescueRanger said:


> I can put in touch with someone who knows. Pm me and I will give you his cell



Sir I cant use PM service.....my account is too junior.....please be kind enough to ask about.....my source is giving a very high price which I know isnt true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

sturmgewehr99 said:


> Not if you have a PB permit from MOI....although diplay and open carry which is always the case with an assault rifle has now become illegal indefinitely.
> 
> 
> 
> Sir I cant use PM service.....my account is too junior.....please be kind enough to ask about.....my source is giving a very high price which I know isnt true.



Okay will revert.


----------



## sturmgewehr99

RescueRanger said:


> Okay will revert.



it seems I can PM lol just sent a message to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sturmgewehr99

@RescueRanger

No sir the message did not get through.....last night I didnt check status and turns out that indeed I am too young on the forum to send PM's to anyone but admins and mods.


----------



## sheefu

RescueRanger said:


> 5.56 is prohibited bore, unless you have a PB licence (quota is full) no point even trying to buy one as the penalty is pretty harsh. But just for discussion sake, if you do hold a PB licence a M4a1 will cost you about 300,000 (Armalite) with a few shiny accessories. M16 A2 will cost about 150,000/200,000 depending on quality etc etc... Also be careful when dealing with vendors if you are new to buying weapons, you can get stung pretty badly. So when going shopping, take a local with you who knows the inns and outs.
> 
> The sensible choice if you are buying for self defense is the "shorty" Benelli_M3 which can set you back 100k or a Zigana 9mm which will cost 25,000 and gives you most bang for your buck. If you are buying for practical Rifle shooting, you can pick up a .222 Armalite copy for 120,000 from Majid & Sons or any half decent dealer in Kai/Lhr/Rwp or Pesh.



could you tell me the source of your information regarding the price of m16 a2. i have demand notice of PB license and want to buy m16 a2 if i can get it within the price range you mentioned.


----------



## @mUhaMMad_xAAd

AoA
Main 30 Bore Pistol laina chahta hon kindly mujhe koi advices dain...which one is best? Price?


----------

